
The Pizza-and-Beer Train: New York City’s Hidden Railroad - del82
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/07/nyregion/rail-freight-nyc.html
======
del82
Particularly interesting is the tidbit in the middle of the article that there
is no freight rail crossing of the Hudson River south of Selkirk[0], near
Albany. So any freight train that wants to travel between NYC (except Staten
Island) and points west must go almost 150 miles North of the city.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selkirk_hurdle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selkirk_hurdle)

